# 270 Howa Hunting Rifle



## BigDawg99

will a 270 Howa Hunting Rifle Kill a moose with a 150gr Bullet..i cant seem to find any 180gr bullets for my rifle..


----------



## Horsager

270 will kill a moose just fine. Use a premium bullet like a nosler partition, Barnes Triple Shock, Trophey Bonded Bear Claw, Swift A-frame, or Swift Scirocco. All of these should be available in factory ammo.


----------



## BigDawg99

Thanks man..i appreciate the feedback..


----------



## BigDawg99

The Bullets that i am Currently using are

Winchester Super X
150 GR. Power-Point
CXP2


----------



## Horsager

Big Dawg, the ammo you listed will likely work fine, but if you have time I'd try a premium bullet that penetrates better. Moose for the most part are close shots with high impact velocities and a tougher bullet is a better idea.


----------

